# Creating shortcut from website



## latoyale (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,

From my website I want users to click the words "Make this website a desktop shortcut", then a shortcut to my website appears on their desktop.

How do I do this? Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here is a script to add a bookmark to the browser through a link on your page but that won't make a "desktop shortcut".

On a side note, why would you want to make a "desktop shortcut" vs a bookmark in the browser?

Peace...


----------



## latoyale (Apr 7, 2008)

My client wants people to be able to bookmark the page and/or put a link on their desktop for easy access. I just need to know what is involved to get that done. If its beyond the scope of php and requires VB then I want to let him know. Again any further info is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Nnahrino (Dec 24, 2005)

This is possibly not the best solution but,

Create a pretty much blank html file with a Javascript redirect:
location="thesiteyouwantbookmarkedyoursite"

Then when they click the word on your website get them to download the html file and stick it on their desktop.

When they run it, it will open in their default web browser and take them to your site. providing javascript is not disabled. 

Also best to add a "please wait, re-directing to ..." text to the html file in case it takes a while, and also provide a hyperlink in it as well just incase the re-direct fails. Normally the re-direct should occur so quickly they wont see it.


----------

